# Wine cooler/incubator conversion



## Pumpkinman (Mar 26, 2011)

So I got a free wine cooler in a local classified site and decided to convert it to a incubator. 

Here is a pic of the unit stripped. The back wall you see is where the coil was. There was a plate in front of that with a fan in it. 
I drilled a hole for a bottom fan and cut a square hole to make a duct from the top fan to the bottom one. 









Ok so here is the plate reinstalled. The top hole will have a fan that will suck and the bottom hole will have a fan that blows. 









Here is the unit upside down, you can see the compressor compartment and the rigid insulation that is acting as a duct and connecting the top and bottom fan. 









Top and bottom fan installed and 3' total of 11" flexwatt. 1' on the bottom, one on the back and one on the top. The one on the bottom and back are connected to one channel of my herpstat and the top is connected to another channel. 









Some of the wood shelves thrown in. I have a total of 6









I tested for 24 hours and made a couple changes. Mainly, I switched the fans around. I made the top ome blow and the bottom one suck. I also adjusted sensor position and I have .3 degree C difference from top to bottom. Not bad! 

Cheers. 

Chris


----------

